# Jansjoe machine light from Clickspring



## kvom (Jun 7, 2017)

I recently came across this youtube video about a moveable/flexible LED light for illuminating a machine workarea.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6JkUO8AHOQ"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6JkUO8AHOQ[/ame]

I went downtown Atlanta to Ikea and bought a couple of the Jansjo lamps for $9.99 each, and ordered two magnetic bases from McMaster.

I got my magnetic bases yesterday, so today was time to machine the brackets.  I did both pieces from a single piece of 1/2" thick aluminum on the CNC mill.  for the mounting holes for the lamp, I drilled two holes with a #2 drill .630" apart for a good fit.  The bases have a 8x1.25 metric thread and I drilled that clearance hole with a Q drill.  Your base may be different.







Mounted on the mill:






And lathe:


----------

